# Iconic penguin?



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

Okay, so Nifft is apparently an Iconic Penguin.  And, even though his penguin icon isn't *nearly* as spiffy cool as mine, he has a higher post count and has probably been Iconic longer than me 

Now, I insist on keeping Opus in my sig.  He's too cool for school.  So what Iconic can it be?  Not Iconic Penguin...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 12, 2003)

Iconic Imitation Penguin?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 12, 2003)

Iconic Nose.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

Ooh I like that!  What else?


----------



## Mythtify (Jul 12, 2003)

Your problem is solved, my friend.  Opus is not a penguin, he is a puffin.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

No wonder he's so conflicted.


----------



## Mythtify (Jul 12, 2003)

When he found out he was a puffin, he got as messed up as Bill the cat.


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 12, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *No wonder he's so conflicted. *



Y'know, he IS a puffin...........but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 12, 2003)

LOL.  I really miss Bloom County.  What's ol' Berkeley Breathed up to, these days?


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if he's still publishing Outland?


----------



## dave_o (Jul 12, 2003)

Iconic Chaotic!

Durh.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 12, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> *Okay, so Nifft is apparently an Iconic Penguin.*




Yes! THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE! BLOOD AND HERRING FOR MY LORD CROM!



> *Now, I insist on keeping Opus in my sig.  He's too cool for school.  So what Iconic can it be?  Not Iconic Penguin... *




Opus is a great penguin, too! 

Iconic Political Penguin perhaps?
Iconic 3rd Party Candidate?
Iconic Tauric Puffin-Penguin?
Iconic Liberal?

 -- Nifft


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Does anyone know if he's still publishing Outland? *




No, unfortunately he's not.  He got wealthy enough not to work and discovered he was lazy hehe.  More power to him, but I miss ol' Opus  



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> *Opus is a great penguin, too!
> 
> Iconic Political Penguin perhaps?
> Iconic 3rd Party Candidate?
> ...




So far I like:

Iconic Puffin
Iconic 3rd Party Candidate (I still think Bill the Cat would be a good president hehe)
Maybe Iconic Svelt Flightless Waterfowl (if I can get the text to fit!)


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Jul 12, 2003)

Iconic Sad Little Birdy (maybe because he can't fly?)

Chronic Iconic

Iconic Eternal 2nd

Iconic Sitting Penguin

TS


----------



## Umbran (Jul 12, 2003)

Psst!  Emiricol!  You can have an image in your sig, and not attach the word "iconic" to it.  

Honestly, there are so many "icons" out there that the term is losing it's meaning.  Opus is an icon above and beyond all these petty message board wannabes.  Opus speaks for himself!


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

Okay, hows THIS:


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 12, 2003)

I remember one year when Opus P. Penguin was listed in the engineering gradute lists from Purdue as a joke. He recieved several offers for job interviews.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 12, 2003)

Iconic Ombudsman.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 12, 2003)

Hmmm, my lawyers feel that a penguin sitting next to the word "Iconic" might tend to dilute my intellectual property. 

What if you put the word "Ironic" there instead? It's witty social commentary, and a pun. Opus would be proud, and Bill would probably give you an "Ack! Thppt." in approval.

That's what they advise me to say, anyway.

 -- Nifft


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 12, 2003)

Yeah, but he's a puffin 

I'm going to have to give it a bit more thought


----------

